# R53 S Single Mass Flywheel Conversion Kit?



## 2010msport (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all, I just picked up an R53 2006 Mini Cooper S with a dead clutch as a project for my son and I. The car shifts through all the gears but goes no-where. It's so shot that with the engine running you can shift through the gears without depressing the clutch. The pedal has normal feel and the slave is articulating about an inch and is dry. The shift cables are attached and functioning. So clearly at the least the clutch us toast.

The dealer quote for clutch replacement is a crazy $4,600:yikes:, indy quote is $3600 for factory setup with labor of 13.8 & 10.5 hours. As an alternative I see there is a Valeo brand Single Mass Flywheel Conversion Kit 52151203 that includes the flywheel for about $350-$405 with everything needed. It looks like a complete replacement setup and I'd like to get confirmation from anyone here if you have this how it's working for you or if I really need to go all factory including the $900 Mini flywheel. I'm also contemplating doing this myself and appreciate any insight from someone who has done this job. I know it's a very involved job and would spread it out over a few days and take my time. Alternatively if you have any references for a SF Bay Area indy shop that knows these cars and prices the labor more reasonably please share!
Thx, Dh

A few pics of it after a good cut and polish...not bad from 5 feet!


----------

